# Mad Oils performance notes?



## dixiedragon (Jun 1, 2015)

Not a lot of info on Soap Scent Review forum or on our spreadsheet here.

Here are the ones I have, I haven't soaped them...yet! Looking for info on acceleration, discoloration or morphing.

Arabian Nights
Dragon Blood
Golden Embargo
Hedonic Tonic
Jasmine
Orange Blossom
Snow Witch
Vanilla Milk
Velvet Peppercorn


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 1, 2015)

Snow witch soaped perfectly for me.  Scent still holding strong from last year. No discoloration.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 1, 2015)

Cindy posted a review of their fo's, and some of yours are on that review

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=52651


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 1, 2015)

Speaking of Cindy, has anyone one heard how she's doing?


----------



## bbrown (Jun 1, 2015)

Vanilla Milk will discolor.  I am actually remaking that one tomorrow.
Hedonic Tonic soaped beautifully
Golden Embargo also soaped beautifully as did Arabian Nights.

I have Dragon's Blood, Orange Blossom, Jasmine, Snow Witch, and Velvet Peppercorn but I haven't soaped them.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jun 1, 2015)

I have used Golden Embargo and Hedonic Tonic. No acceleration with either one. GE did discolor to a dark tan for me, but the color goes nicely with the fragrance. No discoloration at all with HT, and it has stayed super strong in my soap.


----------



## bbrown (Jun 1, 2015)

BTW I tried to use the discoloring to my advantage with Vanilla Milk by adding TD and doing a 3 level color.  WRONG.  It looks like a hot mess.  So I am going to let it do it's thing when I make it again.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jun 1, 2015)

bbrown, I have been interested in Vanilla Milk. Can you compare it to any other vanilla?


----------



## bbrown (Jun 2, 2015)

It's one of the best vanillas I've found.   It's sweet and you do detect milk but there is a slight caramel to it.  Very rich and smells excellent in lotion.  I've never smelled anything like it. And there is no sickeningly sweet tone to it.


----------



## soapmage (Jun 2, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Not a lot of info on Soap Scent Review forum or on our spreadsheet here.
> 
> Here are the ones I have, I haven't soaped them...yet! Looking for info on acceleration, discoloration or morphing.
> 
> ...



Hedonic Tonic soaped like a dream with no ricing, or acceleration. Same for Snow Witch which is my fave from them! I'd like to get my hands on their Dragons Blood and Orange Blossom though... I mostly use their micas since their prices on FO's are a bit steep for me sometimes.


----------

